# Building a gaming rig ! [moved from C&A]



## Super.Bright (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey wasup im goin to tell you the components i would use for a good, well built gaming computer , that is fairly cheap and should run everything you can throw at on high for a while !!! Please consider this is just my opinion and it will not be perfect . :tongue: ... Now a good gaming computer needs speed and good graphics capabilities , that being said your not going to want to go cheep on the RAM and Graphics Card , but like i said this is jsut a fairly cheap build ... I will not be talking about peripheals , jsut teh computer itself . 

OK for a motherboard i would go with an ASUS brand mother board they have always treated me well and are the leading manufactures in motherboards for intel base rigs , more spacifically this is the motherboard i would go with Amazon.com: ASUS P7P55D-E PRO - Motherboard - ATX - iP55 - LGA1156 Socket - UDMA133, SATA-300 (RAID), SATA-600 - Gigabit Ethernet - FireWire - SuperSpeed USB - HD Audio (8-channel): Electronics ray:

For a processor i would go with intel , in my opinion intel ha alwasy kicked amds butts when it came to gaming so ya lol :laugh: anyway more spacifically this is the processor i would go with Amazon.com: Intel Core i5 Processor i5-650 3.20GHz 4MB LGA1156 CPU BX80616I5650: Electronics 

For RAM Corsair is always my first choice they make great gaming RAM , it always stays cool and it is always very fast !! This is the RAM i would get Amazon.com: Corsair Dominator 4 GB PC3-12800 1600Mhz Dual Channel Core i3, i5, i7 DDR3 CAS 8 Memory Kit CMP4GX3M2A1600C8: Electronics this is wat i would get at first , possiblity of adding another 4GB of RAM later ...

For Graphics im a real nvidia fan !!! :grin: Um to run games on high with no problem for a long time i would suggest running SLi , its expensive but it will get the job done , and you will not be disappointed !!! I would go with 2 of these babys ray: Amazon.com: EVGA GeForce GTX460 SE 1 GB GDDR5 PCI-Express 2.0 Graphics Card 01G-P3-1366-TR: Computer & Accessories 

For hardrive i like WD ( Western Digital ) you can get a 1 TB fro pretty cheap these days i would prolly grab this one ! Amazon.com: Western Digital 1 TB Caviar Blue SATA 7200 RPM 32 MB Cache Bulk/OEM Desktop Hard Drive WD10EALS: Computer & Accessories

For Power Supply , again i like corsair they have good, strong ,pure power !! This is the one i would want fro this rig if not bigger ... Amazon.com: Corsair CMPSU-850HX 850-Watt HX Professional Series 80 Plus Certified Power Supply: Computer & Accessories 

For a case I like ANtec , this one has a clear side pannel wich I am found of because I like to show off my rig !! Also it is equiped with several fans so cooling will not be a problem ... Amazon.com: Antec ATX Full Tower Gaming Case, Twelve Hundred V3 (Black): Computer & Accessories 

And last but not least , for an OS i would go with Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit !!!:grin: 


Again this is just my opinions feal free to comment and tell me wat you think !!!:smile: Your friend , Super.Bright


----------



## Super.Bright (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Building a gaming rig !*

Is it just me or is the links not working ?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Building a gaming rig !*



Super.Bright said:


> Is it just me or is the links not working ?


I've fixed the links for you and moved this thread to the right section.

The build experts should stop by soon, my only suggestion is to go for Windows 7 Professional rather than Ultimate. There is not that much difference between the two.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look over this thread for something in your budget. All of our builds use top quality parts.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

Windows 7 Home Premium is generally fine. Not a lot of advantage to Ultimate.


----------



## Super.Bright (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you reventon for the help with teh links and thanks to both of you for the comments


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Your build is excellent, one things i would change:

Forget SLI, you will be far better off with a single end higher end card.

Depending on what you pick you could probably drop to a 750w psu.

Just a note: you will have to adjust settings in bios to get the full speed out of that ram.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd say ditch the sli cause its a waste of money to get 20 percent increase in graffix performance. I'd keep the psu for future upgrades and the case is personal prefrence, win 7 pro rather than the ulitmate. other then that it looks good to me.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Personally, I see no advantage to Pro over Home Premium unless you have a use for the following:
Run many Windows XP business programs in Windows XP Mode (separate download).
Connect to company networks easily and more securely with Domain Join.
In addition to full-system Backup and Restore found in all editions, you can back up to a home or business network. 
The latter can be done with free software.


----------



## Super.Bright (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank yall for the comments , I already have a copy of 7 ultimate so ill prolly stick with that and ill prolly just go with one graphcs card for now because of money ...I didnt know that about the RAM @ Laxer , so thanks


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Super.Bright said:


> Thank yall for the comments , I already have a copy of 7 ultimate so ill prolly stick with that and ill prolly just go with one graphcs card for now because of money ...I didnt know that about the RAM @ Laxer , so thanks


It should be relatively simple, adjust the voltage and timing and you should be good to go


----------



## Super.Bright (Mar 27, 2011)

OK Thanks !


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The simplest solution for the RAM would be to get 133 and then you will have no problems.
4GB is more than enough so no need to add any more later.


----------



## Super.Bright (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh okay . Thanks


----------

